# Saw Stop



## RDJim (Sep 10, 2011)

This video has been out for a couple years but it's the first time I'm seeing it. Amazing stuff. Has anyone seen this on a production saw?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

RDJim said:


> This video has been out for a couple years but it's the first time I'm seeing it. Amazing stuff. Has anyone seen this on a production saw?


Yes many times.












 







.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Hi RDJim, run a search on the forum and you will find lots of discussion. Several members own SawStop table saws.


----------



## fast firewood (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow thats very very smart. should save a few fingers now :yes:


----------



## RDufner (Jun 23, 2011)

*wow*

that guy has some major balls! Genius invention!!


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

I have cut my thumb on a table saw and almost lost it. Still don't have any feeling in it but I can use it. I am a commercial superintendent and won't allow anything but this table saw on my projects. This is abvious the inventor stands behind his product


----------

